# MTB Kreis Donauwörth



## Keepiru (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wir ziehen gerade nach Monheim.... Gibts schon ne Truppe in der Gegend an die regelmäßig fährt?

Profil: AM-Touren, gern viel Höhenmeter, lieber technisch als Vollgas-Kamikaze-Geballer.


----------



## Keepiru (4. September 2015)

Wir gehen morgen Vormittag bei Treuchtlingen fahren.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollicopter (7. November 2015)

Hi, wo kann man denn da fahren ??


----------



## Keepiru (8. November 2015)

In den umliegenden "Bergen" geht das ziemlich gut. 
Wir sind heute Nachmittag bei Eichstätt fahren.


----------



## Keepiru (18. Dezember 2015)

Wir werden morgen eine 40km-Runde (ca.1000HM) rund um Spalt fahren. 
Los gehts ab 10:30. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, einfach melden.


----------



## Keepiru (25. März 2016)

Hauptsaison ist in Sicht.  
Wir sind nach wie vor offen für Mitfahrer.


----------



## Keepiru (6. Mai 2016)

Gehe morgen Nachmittag eine Runde in Treuchtlingen bzw. Weissenburg fahren, wenn jemand mit will, einfach melden!


----------



## Keepiru (20. Mai 2016)

Bin Sa/So auch wieder Fahren..... wenn jemand mit will: einfach melden.


----------



## TobiBu89 (10. Juni 2018)

Servus, ich fahre oft in Donauwörth am alten Truppen Übungsplatz die Trails


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Juni 2019)

Thread durch Zufall gefunden - vielleicht geht ja ab und zu was!? 
Weißenburg hier.


----------



## Keepiru (8. Juni 2019)

Ja, geht schon. Aber bisher war das hier nicht so ergiebig. 
Wenn du mal bei uns mitfahren willst, meld dich einfach. Wir fahren ziemlich viel...... 
Morgen auch wieder. Steht aber noch nicht fest wo/was. Wenn Interesse: PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (8. Juni 2019)

Bin Morgen im Fichtelgebirge. 
Wo fahrts ihr allerweil so ? 

DON?


----------

